# How do you tell if a white pigeon is a homing pigeon and not release pigeon?



## pigeongirl06

*HELP:How do you tell if a white pigeon is a homing pigeon and not release pigeon?*

 Hi Everyone,I'm new to this pigeon page.But I was wandering how you tell if a white pigeon is actually a homing pigeon or racing, I guess,anything that will help disgintuish their differences from a release pigeon or so call release dove.I'm going to look at some white pigeons and I want some pointers before I purchase them because you can never trust anyone your buying your birds from.so if any one knows, please let me know.thanks.


----------



## re lee

Release birds are the same as homing pigeons Just that most release birds are not raced but used for the white dove release. Then they have to fly back home. but are raceing homers


----------



## Jiggs

If I understand you correctly is that you need white homing pigeons that you can release.

All then you need to do is check that you are not buying doves but pigeons if you would like to release them.

It would depend on what you would like to do with them that is important if you would like to keep them in an avairy then it would not matter as they are both pretty with their own habits etc.

If you gave a bit more detail as to what you wanted I am sure we could help you some more


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Gee,

If you are about to purchase white homing pigeons, doves, release birds, etc. It would appear from your questions that you better stop, sit down and take a deep breath. 

Let's start with what the birds you are trying to acquire, what exactly do you want them to do for you ? Pets, win shows, win races, act as a wedding release bird, play parts in a magic trick ? What ?

Then what is your budget ? You could select birds of such quality, that they could win races, win shows, and act as release birds at selected events. It would be a great looking line of white racing pigeons, which have won in the races and the shows. Theses birds for training, could be part of a wedding release business in a 100 mile radius and do it several times a week. 

Some pretty decent stock could be acquired, especially if don't really need 100% white birds to create a dazzling display. Besides, a great white racer would be worth it's weight in gold, far more profitable then a cheap $300-400 wedding release. A winner in a good one loft race can win $50,000...and generate that much and more in yearly stud fees. 

So, what is it you really want to do ?


----------



## pigeongirl06

i just want some white racing homers.but i've read about those releasing doves too.so i'm just wandering if they look a like or are their physical features different that you can tell them apart if you were to put them side by side.i hope this helps.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

OK Pigeon Girl,

Let me try it this way.... The answer to your question, is that they are one and the same bird. The terms "dove" and "homer" and "racing pigeon" are in this case, the same bird.


----------



## pigeongirl06

ok.thank you.i just thought they were different.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Do you like the white pigeons ? What got your attention to pigeons in the first place ? Keep in touch and keep us posted on what you do in terms of pigeons. I have colors I like more then others, but I just really like them, no matter whade shade they are.


----------



## pigeongirl06

i like any color of pigeon, but i like homing pigeons more because im amazed by what they can do. you can train them and release them and they are able to come home.thats what got me into them.i've always liked them as a little girl but i never knew anything about them until now.that they can do all these great things that other birds can't do.i have almost all common colors that you can find on pigeons, but i dont have a pair of white homing pigeons and they just look so cool when they are flying in a flock.so i've decided to have a pair and maybe one day i can release them for fun.i am glad i found this page because i dont know alot of pigeon people where i live that just likes to talk and help out about pigeons and everyone who has pigeons are always talking about their pigeons being stolen, thats why we never tell anyone that we have pigeons.thanks.


----------



## pigeonpoo

Hi, I have white homing pigeons. My neighbours wouldn't like pigeons so I call them white doves and they are acceptable! LOL


----------



## bartuska

I have 30 white homers I use for my dove release business. We call them "doves" to the public because it sounds more, how do I say it, "beauitful." Most people would not want to pay for white pigeons to be released at their wedding--so we call it "white dove release". I know it sound a bit deceptive--but that is the business. I do have on my website a paragraph explaining that they truly are white homing pigeons. In fact, I am happy to say most people who talk to me want to make sure they are the type of bird that can make it home! I had a woman just this past week who really wants to release the "doves" at her wedding this summer, but is so afraid they will get lost--now that I have reassured her how well they are trained she agreed. I am always happy to deal with people who care about the birds.
The white homer is truly beauitful--especially against a clear blue sky. If you decide to get a pair you won't be disappointed!
(you can look at my website for some pictures at www.silverwindloft.com)


----------



## pigeongirl06

thanks for all your replies, i just went to look at those white homing pigeons and they were kind of skinny and didnt look nice like i wanted them too, so i didnt buy them.but yeah, all your information has help me.because when i was reading about white pigeon releases their was also the word dove in their that confused me.but now its straighten out now.thanks.


----------



## SB_doves

bartuska said:


> I have 30 white homers I use for my dove release business. We call them "doves" to the public because it sounds more, how do I say it, "beauitful." Most people would not want to pay for white pigeons to be released at their wedding--so we call it "white dove release". I know it sound a bit deceptive--but that is the business. I do have on my website a paragraph explaining that they truly are white homing pigeons. In fact, I am happy to say most people who talk to me want to make sure they are the type of bird that can make it home! I had a woman just this past week who really wants to release the "doves" at her wedding this summer, but is so afraid they will get lost--now that I have reassured her how well they are trained she agreed. I am always happy to deal with people who care about the birds.
> The white homer is truly beauitful--especially against a clear blue sky. If you decide to get a pair you won't be disappointed!
> (you can look at my website for some pictures at www.silverwindloft.com)


Nice site where did you get those nice Dove cages


----------

